# Nintendos new 'Vitality sensor'



## archival (Jun 20, 2009)

Ok so after watching a few wrap ups of this years E3 (i missed the live coverage <sad face>) i discovered Nintendos new.....'Vitality sensor'.

Im assuming its another one of their health program stuff like wii fit and what not but the thing is, its just a heart-rate monitor. Its exactly like the ones they use in hospitals to measure a patients bpm (clips onto your finger) i mean come on, who in their right mind thought that a heart rate monitor would be a good idea as a plugin for the wii.

discuss.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 20, 2009)

You're not going to use it. So what's the whole "omg this is worthless and a gimmick" for?


----------



## AlexX (Jun 20, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> You're not going to use it. So what's the whole "omg this is worthless and a gimmick" for?


Obviously it killed his mother and he is holding a grudge.


----------



## Bacu (Jun 20, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> You're not going to use it. So what's the whole "omg this is worthless and a gimmick" for?


I'd say because they dressed it up as "innovation," when it's really just useless. It's not going to be useful to any real game.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 20, 2009)

archival said:


> Im assuming its another one of their health program stuff like wii fit and what not but the thing is, its just a heart-rate monitor. Its exactly like the ones they use in hospitals to measure a patients bpm (clips onto your finger) i mean come on, who in their right mind thought that a heart rate monitor would be a good idea as a plugin for the wii.
> 
> discuss.



Considering the surprise popularity of Wii Fit this shouldn't be a surprise.  Sure it may be _just_ a heartrate monitor, but by transmitting the data to the Wii console compatible games can graph this over time, too.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 21, 2009)

AlexX said:


> Obviously it killed his mother and he is holding a grudge.




That's how people treat Akira Toriyama.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jun 21, 2009)

Pff, you people know nothing.  The Vitality Sensor is not just some flim flam heart rate monitor.

It's a heart rate *and* blood oxygen monitor.  TOTALLY DIFFERENT.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jun 21, 2009)

Unless I can hold up a bank with it, I'm not interested.


----------



## Excitement! (Jun 21, 2009)

I want my Wii to be able to tell me when I'm having a cardiac arrest. Just in case I don't notice, Shiggy's got my back.


----------



## Darkwing (Jun 21, 2009)

It prints money bitch!!!


----------



## Vintage (Jun 21, 2009)

*$*


----------



## Corey W. Greyfox (Jun 21, 2009)

Wait a second... didn't they come out with a peripheral like this for a N64 Tetris game? I can see how it can make some intense rounds of Tetris, with blocks moving at a speed rate determined by your heart's BPM...

Of course, I could be totally wrong in guessing that's what the new "vitality sensor" could be used for... *growf...


----------



## Kajet (Jun 21, 2009)

Corey W. Greyfox said:


> Wait a second... didn't they come out with a peripheral like this for a N64 Tetris game? I can see how it can make some intense rounds of Tetris, with blocks moving at a speed rate determined by your heart's BPM...
> 
> Of course, I could be totally wrong in guessing that's what the new "vitality sensor" could be used for... *growf...



I think that was in development but never OFFICIALLY released...

How's this thing going to tell your blood oxygen level anyway?


----------



## ArielMT (Jun 21, 2009)

If it's from Nintendo, it stands a chance of being real and not sucking.

At least it's not Microsoft Project Natal...

...Not that anyone has any idea what _that_ is supposed to do...


----------



## Panzermanathod (Jun 21, 2009)

It's Nintendo. No matter how bad of a plan it is enough people will still get it. Hell, there was a friend I knew who pretty much though Nintendo was, in short perfect".

Virtual Boy? Nintendo's got enough clout to have this swept under the rug. 



Thinking about it, I think all the current systems are trying to be, in some way, all in one. Nintendo's just going about it in a "unique" way. Ultimate media player? Fuck that, this shit will monitor your heart rate!


----------



## Lukar (Jun 21, 2009)

If they can find a good and fun way to integrate it into Trauma Center, then I'm sold. Otherwise, I could care less.


----------



## TwilightV (Jun 21, 2009)

Kajet said:


> I think that was in development but never OFFICIALLY released...



From what I understand it was released in Japan. Didn't catch on, though...


----------



## Envy (Jun 21, 2009)

I'll admit I can think of one use for this that isn't completely stupid or fitness related:

Survival horror.

...But that's not to say it's a well-conceived perpheral or likely to be anywhere close to worth getting...


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 21, 2009)

Panzermanathod said:


> Virtual Boy? Nintendo's got enough clout to have this swept under the rug.


And enough bank sense that a failed console didn't break _them._


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 21, 2009)

Envy said:


> ...But that's not to say it's a well-conceived perpheral or likely to be anywhere close to worth getting...


Or something that can take on a brick wall.  And win.

This _is_ Nintendo hardware we're talking about....


----------



## Bokracroc (Jun 21, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> Pff, you people know nothing.  The Vitality Sensor is not just some flim flam heart rate monitor.
> 
> It's a heart rate *and* blood oxygen monitor.  TOTALLY DIFFERENT.


*[NOPARSE]OH MY FUCKING GOD! THAT'S TOTALLY GOING TO REVOLUTIONISE VIDEO GAMING AS WE KNOW IT!

USE IT TO KEEP TRACK OF KIDDIES HEART RATE AND SHIT WHILE THEY PLAY FPS GAMES SO NINTENDO CAN CREATE AN ARMY OF DESENSITISED AND UNNATURALLY CALM SUPER WII SOLDIERS![/NOPARSE]*​


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 21, 2009)

i thought id die laughing while watching the nintendo conference^^
seriously, what were they thinking?

but i think i can see where this is going...


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jun 21, 2009)

*facepalm*

This is why sometimes my faith for furry "gamers" has been lost. Seriously, supporting Vitality Sensor?


----------



## AlexX (Jun 21, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Seriously, supporting Vitality Sensor?


I see you're not even bothering to read these topics anymore, because if you had you'd see that nobody is "supporting" it. They're all making smartass remarks.


----------



## YinYangDragon (Jun 21, 2009)

the only real use i can see for this is hooking it up to grandpa so you can know if he is dead :/ 

its gonna be more useless the cymbals on the drum set for GH: World Tour when it came out...and they are still useless at the best buy near my house :/

As for the virtual boy....80$ used in box...for a failure it sure is worth alot


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jun 21, 2009)

AlexX said:


> I see you're not even bothering to read these topics anymore, because if you had you'd see that nobody is "supporting" it. They're all making smartass remarks.



Eh, furries have a tendency to suck Nintendo's anthro cock.


----------



## AlexX (Jun 21, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Eh, furries have a tendency to suck Nintendo's anthro cock.


I've never seen that here or any other place I've seen that has furries.

Lusting over nintendo's furries =/= supporting anything nintendo does.


----------



## archival (Jun 22, 2009)

thisle end up getting bagged the shit out of like wii fit.
anyone seen that pic where its like "oh....it seems your incredibly fat. why dont you go and die?
it was so true cause the wii fit told everyone they were overwieght.


----------



## archival (Jun 22, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> It prints money bitch!!!


 
hahaha yeah that prety much sums it up. and ive seen the vid XD


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 22, 2009)

I tried training with the vitality sensor....it exploded.

pipipipipipipipiBANG!!!


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jun 22, 2009)

AlexX said:


> I've never seen that here or any other place I've seen that has furries.
> 
> Lusting over nintendo's furries =/= supporting anything nintendo does.



I was referring to the fact that furries will love anything Nintendo, anthro or not.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 22, 2009)

What kid would give a fuck about his/her's heart rate? 

Like really, Nintendo


----------



## Nazaarnir (Jun 22, 2009)

1: Heart rate monitor.
2. ???????
2. PROFIT!


----------



## ArielMT (Jun 22, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> What kid would give a fuck about his/her's heart rate?
> 
> Like really, Nintendo



Same sort of kid who a generation ago would think the Power Glove helps him play Super Mario Brothers 3 better.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Jun 22, 2009)

I love the power glove. It's so BAD.


----------



## Armaetus (Jun 22, 2009)

Sounds very gimmicky to me, despite being a Nintendo guy.


----------



## AlexX (Jun 22, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> I was referring to the fact that furries will love anything Nintendo, anthro or not.


Read this topic and tell me where any of that is going on. If you had bothered to read it rather than just post "lolfanboys" you'd have seen that everything posted is either negative or sarcastic. Other forums I go to are even MORE negative towards it.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 22, 2009)

archival said:


> Ok so after watching a few wrap ups of this years E3 (i missed the live coverage <sad face>) i discovered Nintendos new.....'Vitality sensor'.
> 
> Im assuming its another one of their health program stuff like wii fit and what not but the thing is, its just a heart-rate monitor. Its exactly like the ones they use in hospitals to measure a patients bpm (clips onto your finger) i mean come on, who in their right mind thought that a heart rate monitor would be a good idea as a plugin for the wii.
> 
> discuss.



Whelp.  Another Wii product I won't be buying.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jun 23, 2009)

AlexX said:


> Read this topic and tell me where any of that is going on. If you had bothered to read it rather than just post "lolfanboys" you'd have seen that everything posted is either negative or sarcastic. Other forums I go to are even MORE negative towards it.



Again, I know I was wrong about this topic - but I am quite sure the furries love to suck on Nintendo. Just look at the various threads.


----------



## AlexX (Jun 23, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Again, I know I was wrong about this topic - but I am quite sure the furries love to suck on Nintendo. Just look at the various threads.


All I see in other various threads is even MORE bitching. >.>


----------



## TwilightV (Jun 23, 2009)

I bet they designed it especially for butthurt rageoholics.


----------



## Kesteh (Jun 23, 2009)

It has potential in Wii Fit, but that damn pad is scary.
_
It knows..._


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jun 23, 2009)

It's for the senior citizens, obviously.


----------



## Range (Jun 24, 2009)

*Maybe, and this is a long shot, they'll use it in some survival horror game. Your heart rate goes up, something happens (whether it be good or bad) that effects the game play. It may be cheap, but in the right hands it can be pretty awesome.*


----------



## Panzermanathod (Jun 24, 2009)

Well, I guess another Clock Tower or Fear Effect sequel could come of this.


----------



## Arcadium (Jun 24, 2009)

THIS.

IS.

FAILIURE.




At least for the normal person.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Jun 24, 2009)

Which would be ironic considering the Wii is aimed at casual gamers.


----------

